# بيان من شيوخ عائلات قريه صــــــــــــول



## soso a (10 مارس 2011)

*بيان من شيوخ عائلات قريه صــــــــــــول​*





*




​*
* الخميس, 10 مارس 2011 19:24*


* كتب ـ عبدالوهاب شعبان*

* تحولت قرية صول بأطفيح الي* ‬قطعة من ميدان التحرير أثناء  ثورة* ‬25* ‬يناير واتسعت القرية لـ»ورش عمل*« ‬ولقاءات منفردة بقيادة*  »‬حزب الوفد*« ‬ممثلاً* ‬في* ‬رامي* ‬لكح ووفد مجلس أمناء الثورة*
* ممثلاً* ‬في* ‬د.هاني* ‬حنا عزيز موفد مطرانية الجيزة ود.محمد البلتاجي*  ‬عضو ائتلاف* ‬25* ‬يناير ووفد مشاهير الدعاة المكون من الشيخ محمد حسان  ود.صفوت حجازي* ‬ود.عبدالله بركات عميد كلية الدعوة بجامعة الأزهر مع شباب  القرية الغاضب*.‬*
* القوي* ‬الوطنية الثلاث عاشت أخطر* ‬9* ‬ساعات في* ‬مستقبل الوحدة الوطنية في* ‬مصر*.‬*
* في* ‬منزل محمد كمال أبو النصر إحدي* ‬أكبر عائلات القرية بدأ رامي* ‬لكح  القيادي* ‬بالوفد لقاءاته مع شباب قرية* »‬صول*« ‬المسلمين استمع الي*  ‬تفاصيل وملابسات الحادث*. ‬وقال لكح لـ»الشباب*«: ‬جئت اليكم للحفاظ علي*  ‬مكتسبات الثورة حتي* ‬لا* ‬يعود النظام البائد مرة أخري* ‬لافتاً* ‬الي*  ‬أن الرابح الوحيد من استمرار الفتنة هو* »‬الحزب الوطني*«.‬*
* وأضاف* »‬لكح*« ‬ـ لو أخطأ* »‬قبطي*« ‬في* ‬حق مسلم فأنا مستعد للاعتذار  لكم واحد واحد وأبدي* ‬استعداده لـ»بناء مسجد*« ‬داخل القرية في* ‬المنطقة  التي* ‬يريدها الشباب حفاظاً* ‬علي* ‬الوحدة الوطنية*.‬*
* وأكد القيادي* ‬بالوفد حرصه علي* ‬مستقبل العلاقة بين المسلمين والأقباط  خلال الفترة القادمة بعد أن ضخمت وسائل الاعلام العالمية من* »‬حادث فردي*«  ‬وجعلته قضية رأي* ‬عام*.‬*
* في* ‬الوقت ذاته كان الشيخ محمد حسان ود.صفوت حجازي* ‬ود.محمد البلتاجي*  ‬وعدد من حكماء القرية* ‬يستمعون الي* ‬الشباب الغاضب ومقترحاتهم حول إنهاء  الازمة بما* ‬يتفق مع سماحة الاسلام،* ‬وكان وفد الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير*  ‬يتجول في* ‬شوارع القرية لاستبيان مدي* ‬الاحتقان الطائفي* ‬الذي* ‬يروج  له البعض*.‬*
* في* ‬الساعة الخامسة عصراً*.. ‬بدأ الشيخ محمد حسان حديثه لـ»الأهالي*«  ‬قائلاً*: »‬لا* ‬يجوز أن تتحول مسألة فردية بين شاب وفتاة*« ‬الي* ‬قضية  رأي* ‬عام لافتاً* ‬الي* ‬أن هناك أيادي* ‬خبيثة تسعي* ‬للنيل من وحدة  المصريين*«.‬*
* وفي* ‬السياق ذاته شدد د.صفوت حجازي* ‬علي* ‬ضرورة الحفاظ علي* ‬مكتسبات  الثورة لافتاً* ‬الي* ‬أن هناك وثيقة بحوزة السفارة الامريكية تسعي* ‬الي*  ‬عرقلة وجود نظام عادل في* ‬مصر بعد ثورة* ‬25* ‬يناير*.‬*
* فيما صعد أحد الشباب المسيحي* ‬بالقرية منصة المؤتمر وأكد علي* ‬ترابط  أبناء القرية قائلاً*: »‬اذا فصلتم الدم عن الماء في* ‬الجسد تستطيعون أن  تفصلوا بين المسلمين والمسيحيين*«.‬*
* عقب انتهاء لقاء حسان بـ»أهالي* ‬صول*« ‬شهدت أزمة كنيسة الشهيدين تصلباً*  ‬في* ‬الرأي* ‬من جانب شباب القرية الرافض لـ»فكرة*« ‬اعادة بنائها في*  ‬موضعها*.‬*
* في* ‬اطار ذلك رفض الشباب الاستماع لـ»خالد* ‬يوسف*« ‬ووفد الجمعية الوطنية  للتغيير بعد محاولة منهم للذهاب الي* ‬مكان* »‬الكنيسة*« ‬في* ‬أقصي*  ‬الناحية الشرقية من القرية ومعاينة الوضع علي* ‬أرض الواقع*. ‬وهاجموا  خالد* ‬يوسف ورفاقه بعبارة* »‬مش عاوزينك*«.‬*
* في* ‬الوقت ذاته حاول الشيخ محمد حسان ود.صفوت حجازي* ‬و.عبدالله بركات  الذهاب الي* ‬الشباب الغاضب المعتصم أمام الكنيسة وباءت المحاولة بالفشل  أمام هتاف* »‬مش هنمشي*.. ‬مش هنمشي*«. ‬*
* وكان مجلس أمناء الثورة* ‬يستقبل أنباء رفض الشباب* »‬مشاعر القلق*« ‬علي*  ‬مستقبل الازمة الطائفية داخل القرية لكن د.هاني* ‬حنا عزيز موفد المطرانية  أصر علي* ‬الذهاب الي* ‬الشباب أمام الكنيسة أياً* ‬كان الوضع وسط حالة من  الرفض من* ‬غالبية الاعضاء*.‬*
* قبل صلاة العشاء تأزمت الاوضاع لدرجة أن الوفود الزائرة للقرية قررت تأجيل  التفاوض مع الشباب لمدة* ‬48* ‬ساعة علي* ‬أن* ‬يعود الجميع مرة أخري* ‬يوم  السبت القادم*.‬*
* وفي* ‬الوقت ذاته أكد شهود العيان لـ»وفد أمناء الثورة*« ‬أنهم* ‬يعلمون  قيادات الحزب الوطني* ‬التي* ‬ترغب في* ‬استمرار* »‬الفتنة*« ‬داخل القرية  رغبة التغطية علي* ‬قضايا الفساد المتورطين فيها،* ‬وعلي* ‬رأسها الاستيلاء  علي* ‬أراضي* ‬الدولة بطريقة* ‬غير شرعية،* ‬إلي* ‬جانب إخفاء مستندات  تؤكد حصولهم علي* ‬ممتلكات بطرق* ‬غير مشروعة*.‬*
* وأكد شهود العيان لـ* »‬هاني* ‬حنا عزيز*« ‬موفد المطرانية أن الشباب  المشارك في* ‬اعتصام مستمر أمام كنيسة الشهيدين معظمهم ليسوا من أبناء*  »‬القرية*«.. ‬واقترحوا بعض الحلول لانهاء الازمة*.‬*
* وقرابة التاسعة والنصف مساء،* ‬اعتلي* ‬الدعاة محمد حسان،* ‬وصفوت حجازي،*  ‬وعبد الله بركات،* ‬سطح أحد المنازل المجاورة للكنيسة،* ‬وطلبوا من آلاف  الشباب المتواجدين في* ‬الاعتصام،* ‬فرصة للحوار معهم*.‬*
* وقال الشيخ محمد حسان لـ* »‬الشباب*« ‬التقينا مجموعات منكم واستمعنا إليهم  وانتهينا إلي* ‬مطلبين أولا*.. ‬فض الاعتصام مع تعهد من الجيش بعدم وضع*  »‬حجر*« ‬داخل شارع الكنيسة إلا بعد* ‬48* ‬ساعة*.‬*
* ثانياً*: ‬مهلة* ‬يومين لـ* »‬كتابة*« ‬مطالبكم وعقد اجتماع لمناقشتها،*  ‬ثم لقاء موسع مع عقلاء الأقباط لصدور حكم نهائي* ‬في* ‬الأزمة* ‬يتوافق مع  الشريعة*.‬*
* وأضاف* »‬حسان*« ‬لـ* »‬الشباب*« ‬إذا قبلتم نستمر معكم،* ‬واذا رفضتم نذهب الان ولا نعود*.‬*
* إلي* ‬ذلك وافق الشباب علي* ‬فض الاعتصام مؤقتا لحين الجلسة النهائية السبت  القادم،* ‬وشرعوا في* ‬ترديد هتاف* »‬مسلم مسيحي*.. ‬إيد واحدة*«.‬*
* بعدها استقر مجلس أمناء الثورة وهاني* ‬حنا عزيز موفد المطرانية وشيوخ  عائلات القرية علي* ‬إصدار بيان حصلت* »‬الوفد*« ‬علي* ‬نسخة منه،* ‬ىؤكد  أن حادث العلاقة* ‬غير الشرعية بين الشاب المسيحي* ‬والفتاة المسلمة،*  ‬حادث فردي،* ‬وأن طبيعة الحياة في* ‬القرية لم تشهد احتقانات طائفية،*  ‬كما صورتها بعض وسائل الاعلام*.‬*
* ونفي* ‬مشايخ العائلات المسيحية والمسلمة في* ‬بيانهم حدوث تهجير لاهالي*  ‬القرية من المسيحيين،* ‬أو حرق منازلهم وممتلكاتهم،* ‬وتعهد الأهالي*  ‬بالالتزام بقرار المجلس العسكري* ‬الصادر بشأن اعادة بناء الكنيسة في*  ‬موقعها مرة اخري*.‬*
* واشار البيان إلي* ‬أن ابناء القرية الذين جمعتهم ثورة* ‬25* ‬يناير،* ‬لن*  ‬يسمحوا لـ* »‬فلول النظام*« ‬وقيادات الوطني،* ‬باستغلال هذا الحدث  العارض لافشال الثورة،* ‬وقطع الطريق إلي* ‬الحرية والعدالة وسيادة  القانون*.‬*
* إلي* ‬ذلك استمع»هاني* ‬حنا عزيز*« ‬إلي* ‬أهالي* ‬القرية من المسيحيين،*  ‬ودخل منازلهم المجاورة للكنيسة بعد اخلاء المكان من الشباب،* ‬واكدوا لـ*  »‬وفد المطرانية*« ‬أن العلاقة بين المسلمين والاقباط قوية للغاية،* ‬ولم*  ‬يحدث اعتداء علي* ‬احد،* ‬أو حرق منزله*.‬*
* من جهة اخري* ‬استمع هاني* ‬حنا عزيز لـ* »‬شباب القرية*« ‬من المسلمين،*  ‬والذين أخبروه عن اوراق لسحر تم العثور عليها داخل الكنيسة وقوائم أسماء  المتزوجين حديثاً* ‬وزوجاتهم وأمهاتهم*.‬*
* وقام عزيز بمعانقة الشباب ووعد بدراسة متأنية للموقف،* ‬وإنهاء الازمة  خلال* ‬48* ‬ساعة،* ‬مثلما تم الاتفاق عليه مع الدعاة والقوي* ‬الوطنية*..‬*
* وحمل الشباب الغاضب بالقرية الاعلاميين بالتليفزيون المصري* ‬مسئولية تأجيج  الفتنة الطائفية وتضخيم الأزمة،* ‬عبر الاستماع إلي* ‬طرف واحد دون  الآخر،* ‬وجاء من قائمة الاعلاميين* »‬خيري* ‬رمضان*« ‬و»لميس الحديدي*«.‬*
* وطالب الشباب بتحري* ‬الدقة،* ‬ونقل الصورة الصحيحة عن قرية* »‬صول*« ‬التي* ‬تم تصويرها وكأنها بؤرة الطائفية في* ‬مصر*.‬*​* 
الوفـــــــــــــــــد​*​


----------



## إيناس كمال (10 مارس 2011)

انا مش مطمئنة على اهالينا في صول ومش مصدقة ان الموضوع انتهى لكن ممكن الى ان ينتهى الأعتصام ثم يرجع الوضع كما كان ربنا يحمى اهالينا  ربنا موجود


----------



## man4truth (10 مارس 2011)

*كل ده كدب يا مسلميين*


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2011)

man4truth قال:


> *كل ده كدب يا مسلميين*





المحبة تحرق اى شر 


احسن حاجة نعامل كل الناس بمحبة سواء كادبين او لا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويديك سلام ونعمة ومحبة 
​


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2011)

إيناس كمال قال:


> انا مش مطمئنة على اهالينا في صول ومش مصدقة ان الموضوع انتهى لكن ممكن الى ان ينتهى الأعتصام ثم يرجع الوضع كما كان ربنا يحمى اهالينا  ربنا موجود




اطمنى لان أهالينا معاهم المسيح 

رب المجد قال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق(  ايوه هيكون فى ضيق )ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم (به نغلب بيسوع نغلب )
​


----------



## noraa (10 مارس 2011)

اللى مع المسيح ميقلقش ابدا واحنا مش قلقنين ولا خايفن


----------



## napel (10 مارس 2011)

يااهل اطفيح انتو مساكين وبتضحكو على انفسكم وان غدا لناظره قريب ولما نشوف كنستنا حتتبنى مكانها واسرنا حترجع البلد يبقى البيان صحيح ونتمنى ؟


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا للخبر
الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2011)

noraa قال:


> اللى مع المسيح ميقلقش ابدا واحنا مش قلقنين ولا خايفن



اكيد يا نورا اللى مع المسيح ميخفش ابدا 
​


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2011)

napel قال:


> يااهل اطفيح انتو مساكين وبتضحكو على انفسكم وان غدا لناظره قريب ولما نشوف كنستنا حتتبنى مكانها واسرنا حترجع البلد يبقى البيان صحيح ونتمنى ؟




انت عايز تولع الدنيا اكثر ما متولعه:boxing: حرام عليك 

ابتدى انت ومد ايد المحبه :new8: وسيب الباقى على ربنا 

الكنيسة متبنيتش سيب ربنا هو اللي يبنى 

احنا مش مستنين الجيش يبنى ولا جيوش الدنيا تقدر تعمل حاجة 

علشــــــــــــــــــــــــــان 

ان لم يبنى الرب البيت فباطلا تعب البناؤون 


​


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للخبر
> الرب يبارك مجهودك​



*مرسى لمرورك الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يهدى ​*


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يهدى ​*[/QUOTE]*
> 
> آميـــــــــــــــــــــن يا يسوع
> *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 مارس 2011)

تعهد الجيش بذلك وانا اثق بالجيش


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> تعهد الجيش بذلك وانا اثق بالجيش




*نحن نثق برب المجد يسوع فقط *
​


----------



## SALVATION (11 مارس 2011)

_حتى لو كان كذب يكفى ان المظاهرات جابت نتيجة ودرس ان المسيحين مش هيسكتوا تانى زى زمان على حقوقهم الضائعة بس الاهم والضرورى هو الاصرار على معقبة المتسببين ليكونوا عبره لمن_
_تسول له نفسة ان يعيد هذا الفعل ويعتقد انه سينجو من العقاب_
_ويكفينا ان الكنيسة ستبنى فى مكنها رغم انفهم لانهم كانوا يظنون انها لا تبنى مرة اخرى_

_شكراا للبيان _​


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _شكراا للبيان _​



*شكرا لمرورك ورايك 
*​


----------



## السندبادعرب (11 مارس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _حتى لو كان كذب يكفى ان المظاهرات جابت نتيجة ودرس ان المسيحين مش هيسكتوا تانى زى زمان على حقوقهم الضائعة بس الاهم والضرورى هو الاصرار على معقبة المتسببين ليكونوا عبره لمن_
> _تسول له نفسة ان يعيد هذا الفعل ويعتقد انه سينجو من العقاب_
> _ويكفينا ان الكنيسة ستبنى فى مكنها رغم انفهم لانهم كانوا يظنون انها لا تبنى مرة اخرى_
> 
> _شكراا للبيان _​




مينفعيش تبنى كنيسه رغم انفى لازم الكنيسه تتبنى برضاى عشان تتضمن انها هتكون بامان

من السهل الجيش يبنى الكنيسه بالقوه ويعتقل كل  الناس الى هناك بس انت كده تعتقد ان بعد ما تتبنى ان مفيش حد يروح يهدمها

لازم الكنيسه تتبنى بايد المسلمين عشان تضمن انها متتهدميش تانى



وبلاش تحل مشكله بمشكله حد فيكم عارف ليه الكنيسه اتهدمت ؟؟؟

 حسب معلوتى ان الموضوع قديم  الكنيسه لم جات تتبنى فى شباب اعترض ايه الى حصل  تم اعتقالهم فى امن الدوله وما ادراك ما امن الدوله ( الاقباط بيقول انهم مضهادين  بس صدقونى لو كان حصل معاكم ربع الى كان بيحصل معا المسلمين فى  امن الدوله كنتم   هاجرتم كلكم )

ولم طلعوا  من امن الدوله  بقى فى دماغهم ان السبب فى ده الكنيسه وطبعا المشاكل العاطفيه الى حصلت  ثم  مقتل الشاب المسلم  ثم الكشف باسماء المسلمين داخل الكنيسه( ممكن يكون الكشف ده لاى سبب تانى   الله اعلم مش شرط انه يكون  عشان السحر ) حصل الى حصل وهو طبعا غلط وكل المسلمين متفقين ان حرام  هدم كنيسه

دلوقتى فى حوار مع شباب  مسلمين و  اقباط   عشان يوصلوا لحلول جذريه  والكل يستريح 


سبب المشكله زمان ان النظام مكنيش بيعترف  بالمشكله كان يجيب الفنان الفلانى ويعمل  اغنيه  ويخلص الموضوع على كده

مكنيش فى  صراحه


احنا كلنا مصرين وصدقونى مفيش حل لينا  غير اننا نعيش مع بعض بسلام وحب ويكون فى  عدل ومساواه لكن هتعند وانا اعند يبقى البلد  ضاعت وطبعا مينفعيش تقسيم كل قريه فى  مصر فيها مسلم وقبطى انتم مش متجمعين فى حته  ممكن تنقسموا عنا  انتم لازم تعيشوا معانا  دوله واحد يعنى مفيش حل غير التعايش وانك تقبلنى وانا  كذالك


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> مينفعيش تبنى كنيسه رغم انفى لازم الكنيسه تتبنى برضاى عشان تتضمن انها هتكون بامان
> 
> مش رضاك عليا هو اللى هيعيشنى فى أمان علشان أحنا محميين فى ظل المسيح
> 
> ...



*انا معاك ان لازم نعيش فى سلام علشان أحنا دى طبيعتنا أن نعيش فى محبة وسلام وهدوء 

الرب يعطيك المحبه والسلام والهدوء *


----------

